# Went for coyotes today



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Had no school and my jv game got cancelled so instead of sittin inside with cabin fever decided to go out with my 22 with a 30 round banana clip and go call for some yotes. Walking to first stand there were deer everywhere (knew I should of been deer hunting) and got in my stand. Hit my zepps mouth call rabbit in distress for 2 minutes every 10 minutes. Called in a lot of crows, hawks, and two dogs that I haven't seen before, but they looked healthy with colors on. Once I saw them leaving I got out of the stand walking back to the ranger. The two dogs turn and came running at me (not sure if mad or just curious), knowing they were pets I fired a warning shot towards the ground, first dog turns and spronts back towards the house that must own em. Second was a little braver and didn't mind it, second warning shot sent him running with the other dog. Went to another stand on a creek line and saw nothin. 

I thought the coyotes would be actice today (I hunted from 2-4:30) but I couldn't find them. 
O well, had fun playin on the back roads though 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Please tell me you're not hunting coyotes with a .22?


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

oh here we go get the popcorn out lol
twister


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

jfan said:


> Please tell me you're not hunting coyotes with a .22?


Close range, very accurate scope, shot in the skull? 30 round clip if it doesn't immediately die...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ill also add we've killed yotes with it before, and type in "coyote hunting with a .22 lr" on youtube, guy drops it at 75 yards and doesn't even aim at the skull

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

KWaller said:


> Ill also add we've killed yotes with it before, and type in "coyote hunting with a .22 lr" on youtube, guy drops it at 75 yards and doesn't even aim at the skull
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


To carry out that process, go to the predator hunting boards and type in "coyote hunting with a .22lr" and check your responses. Here is probably the most respected coyote hunting forum on the net.

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I saw that some people on that forum used it as well...
But I guess it all matters in your confidence with the gun, and I feel as if I could hit a 1 1/2 inch circle at 50 yards with it, I hunt in a tree stand with it with shots being less than 50 yards so I feel fine with it, but when I do hunt huge fields and open areas I use our 22-250. 

Also, we have a 30-30 we never use much and was wondering what you guys thought on it if I put a scope on it and hunted for yotes in areas with 100 yards or less shots, would it work?

Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Kill them all, anyway you can!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I was thinking about taking a duck to highpoint to get it mounted...now I am second guessing that. Might wanna not advertise a company if you are going to make posts like this...


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

collegekid said:


> I was thinking about taking a duck to highpoint to get it mounted...now I am second guessing that. Might wanna not advertise a company if you are going to make posts like this...


Get outta here KID.using a .22 is perfectly fine.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i see nothing wrong with using a 22 for yotes. a well placed 22 round will kill them just as dead as any other gun. you go out and just shoot them anywhere it might make a difference. but a good head shot or one through the boiler maker will get the jod done. enjoy your hunting

you sound like you are a good shot with your 22. thats alot more important than the gun you use. back when my sister and me use to shoot all the time, we would lay empty shotgun hulls about 20 yrds and use them for targets. i have even won alittle money shooting my 22. we would shoot at 22 hulls stuck in styrofoam dinner plates and shoot them at about 25 ft. my mother use to pitch marbles up in the air and shoot them with a 22. as a kid i always hunted tree rats with an old 22 pump that didnt work, so you had to load it one bullit at a time. so i knew i had one shot. and i shot them in the head. so if someone pratices enough to get good with a 22, why shouldnt they hunt with that gun??
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what you need!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohy9gWz7kk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I hunt for squirrels with a 22 other than that my 6mm is plenty of gun for a coyote one shot putem down 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the post and I don't think anyone else really does, with not being the richest people in america, it is convenient for us to use the .22 bullets since they are much cheaper than 22-250 when I'm just hunting wooded, close shots area, but when I am field hunting with 150 yards plus shots I will use a 22-250.

Lewis, I will like to have the hide of coyote left, I ain't usin that gun! Hahaha

Like I asked earlier, do you guys think a 30-30 with a scope will work for coyotes 100 yards or less?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

To each his own. You can shoot a coyote with an undersized gun. I can take my business elsewhere. I dislike coyotes as much as the next guy, but a .22 is not going to be a consistent, ethical killer on a tough, flighty coyote.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

not to mention the "warning" shots at dogs......


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

KWaller said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the post and I don't think anyone else really does, with not being the richest people in america, it is convenient for us to use the .22 bullets since they are much cheaper than 22-250 when I'm just hunting wooded, close shots area, but when I am field hunting with 150 yards plus shots I will use a 22-250.
> 
> Lewis, I will like to have the hide of coyote left, I ain't usin that gun! Hahaha
> 
> ...


A 30-30 would no doubt put them down, but i'd imagine it would tear a fairly large hole in the hide. Have you ever tried a shot gun? I use a 12 ga. With #4 buck. It does a pretty good job out to 60 yrds. Also, i know it's expesive, but give the dead coyote loads from heavy shot a try. It's impressive how far they'll reach, and it'll knock a coyote dead on it's a$$!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

It is enough knock down power for a coyote under 50 yards, especially since the gun is dead on enough to drive nails, you could kill almost anything at 50 yards with a .22 shot through the brain.

Warning shot??? Really??? When I am not close to my ranger and I have two dogs that may be aggressive running at me, and I shoot two shots in to the ground 10 yards in front of me into the ground facing the woods to make the dogs realize I am not something to attack or mess with, what is wrong with that? Should I just let them keep running and possibly attack me...

When people say something like that it just drives me more and more to get a coyote this winter with the .22, and when I do so I will proudly post the picture of the yote on here with my .22 laying by it, then I will take it to Zorn at high point to get a fabulous skinned hide out of it and that beautiful picture will be on here next to the fox, bass, 8.2 lb brown trout, pheasant, elk, caribou, and multipe ducks and bucks he has done for us.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

collegekid said:


> To each his own. You can shoot a coyote with an undersized gun. I can take my business elsewhere. I dislike coyotes as much as the next guy, but a .22 is not going to be a consistent, ethical killer on a tough, flighty coyote.


Also why would you judge a fine mans business on the way one of his customers hunts? I am not in pro staff for him on hunting, he sponsors us for crappie fishing tournaments.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> A 30-30 would no doubt put them down, but i'd imagine it would tear a fairly large hole in the hide. Have you ever tried a shot gun? I use a 12 ga. With #4 buck. It does a pretty good job out to 60 yrds. Also, i know it's expesive, but give the dead coyote loads from heavy shot a try. It's impressive how far they'll reach, and it'll knock a coyote dead on it's a$$!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Never really heard of using a shot gun for em, I'm guessing you would put the full choke in as well.

I'm not huge on getting the pelt as much as I am for eliminating them, it is no big deal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

KWaller said:


> Never really heard of using a shot gun for em, I'm guessing you would put the full choke in as well.
> 
> I'm not huge on getting the pelt as much as I am for eliminating them, it is no big deal.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's what i use about 80% of the time. It's really good if you hunt in wooded areas much. A full choke if using lead. For the heavy shot, carlson's makes a choke for it that is fairly open. Just like turkey hunting, it pays to try different loads and chokes and extensive patterning to see what shoots the best.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> That's what i use about 80% of the time. It's really good if you hunt in wooded areas much. A full choke if using lead. For the heavy shot, carlson's makes a choke for it that is fairly open. Just like turkey hunting, it pays to try different loads and chokes and extensive patterning to see what shoots the best.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My bad I didn't know you were talking bout the heavy shots

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd much rather see you use the 30-30, from an ethical standpoint. More range and much less chance of a non-recovered wounded animal.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Look up Hevi-Shot they make a 12gage rd and choke called dead coyote supposedly deadly accurate at 70+yds. Have a box of them
But have yet to try them out for myself..... But for price they are way more expensive. Don't see anything wrong with shooting a coyote with a .22 though if you are confident you can get a headshot then why not? I personally wouldn't because I don't own a .22 And wouldn't be confident that I would get the shot off accurate.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

RBoyer said:


> Look up Hevi-Shot they make a 12gage rd and choke called dead coyote supposedly deadly accurate at 70+yds. Have a box of them
> But have yet to try them out for myself..... But for price they are way more expensive. Don't see anything wrong with shooting a coyote with a .22 though if you are confident you can get a headshot then why not? I personally wouldn't because I don't own a .22 And wouldn't be confident that I would get the shot off accurate.
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Saw those in BPS catalog today , was considering buying them myself . But $38.99 a box , little too much for me . But that would be great to shoot yotes out to 70yds with a shotgun . Carlson choke tubes , make a choke for yote hunting also . They claim to be able to kill em at 70yds also , but these two together would make a hell of a combo . 

Kwaller , I agree with 100% about using a 22 . Shoot em right in the head and you can kill most critters in Ohio with it . When my dad and I first started yote hunting some 15 years ago , we always used a 22 mag . Some people dont give the 22 mag enough credit either . I dont use it anymore , kinda got away from hunting yotes for a while . But started going again recently , for right now I am using my 12 ga with an extra full choke and 00 buck . I think for next year I am going to get a Savage in 204 . Anyone else familiar with this caliber , wicked little cartridge . You can get it in a 32, 40, and 45 grain bullet and they are real close to 4200 fps.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

jfan said:


> Please tell me you're not hunting coyotes with a .22?



Shot many, many yote's with my scoped 10/22, all under50yds. I keep a loaded rifle in my garage at all times, seems that's when I see them the most passing by going into the woods.

Now when i'm out of the bound's of my subdivision I get serious with my 223.

I try to nail them with a shot in the heart/lung area & sometimes they drop within 20/30yds., but some run off. I go slither into the woods the next day & sometimes find them a hundred yards or so. Then a day or 2 later all I find are well devoured carcasses. Yotes eat their own after a day or 2 when their individual scent is gone.

Wak & Stak'em,

Nik


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The one coyote I have killed, I shot waterfowl hunting a corn field with 3" #2 shot hevisteel. Dropped him running at about 40 yards. If I remember correctly I had a skeet 2 choke in.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Bulldawg said:


> Saw those in BPS catalog today , was considering buying them myself . But $38.99 a box , little too much for me . But that would be great to shoot yotes out to 70yds with a shotgun . Carlson choke tubes , make a choke for yote hunting also . They claim to be able to kill em at 70yds also , but these two together would make a hell of a combo .
> 
> Kwaller , I agree with 100% about using a 22 . Shoot em right in the head and you can kill most critters in Ohio with it . When my dad and I first started yote hunting some 15 years ago , we always used a 22 mag . Some people dont give the 22 mag enough credit either . I dont use it anymore , kinda got away from hunting yotes for a while . But started going again recently , for right now I am using my 12 ga with an extra full choke and 00 buck . I think for next year I am going to get a Savage in 204 . Anyone else familiar with this caliber , wicked little cartridge . You can get it in a 32, 40, and 45 grain bullet and they are real close to 4200 fps.


I was at dunhams picking up shells the other day and they had a box... $33 for 8 shells is pretty steep but I'm just starting to coyote hunt and I really want a nice mount! So to
me if I see one I want to know he is going to drop!.... Buddy of mine hunts with a 223 covering open field and I cover the heavier wooded area behind him with the 12gage


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

KWALLER,
You seem to be an ethical hunter , so don't worry about one guy's opinion ; you said you use the .22 centerfire for open areas. The 30-30 will kill them, but there are a couple issues with it ........ not nearly as accurate as a good 22-250, that larger bullet tends to ricochet way more, & pelt damage. I personally use a 30-06, but with special 110 grain handloads that don't exit, don't ricochet badly, & don't do much pelt damage. I have killed dozens of 'yotes with a .22, but they've been at super close range ...... in a trap !!
Good hunting
T


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

If you got a 22-250 why not just use that as your coyote gun that's what I use

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

catfishing22 said:


> If you got a 22-250 why not just use that as your coyote gun that's what I use
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I use the .22 because I have so many .22 shells, probably near 500 shells, 22-250 is for when I am going out in big areas, and I only have about 15 shells for it so trying to just use the . 22 shells because of quantity. Also, the 250 is more my fathers gun than mine so I don't want to use his gun when I don't have to and possibly break it some how. 

Me and my .22 just have that kinda thing like why you always use that rod, wear that hat... Get what i'm saying, its something I feel confident with

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

T-180 said:


> KWALLER,
> You seem to be an ethical hunter , so don't worry about one guy's opinion ; you said you use the .22 centerfire for open areas. The 30-30 will kill them, but there are a couple issues with it ........ not nearly as accurate as a good 22-250, that larger bullet tends to ricochet way more, & pelt damage. I personally use a 30-06, but with special 110 grain handloads that don't exit, don't ricochet badly, & don't do much pelt damage. I have killed dozens of 'yotes with a .22, but they've been at super close range ...... in a trap !!
> Good hunting
> T


Also, we have a good 30-06 that barely gets out of the gun safe, it has a nice scope on it as well. 
But people have said that it is too much knock down power and so loud that it scares off any other yotes. Heck last thing that was shot with that was a bull elk from new Mexico that was coming at my dad 12 yrds away as he shot it in the head.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Factory 30-06 loads are over kill, that's why I use special handloads that have a light, thin jacket bullet and they are not loaded too hot. As for being too loud, pretty much any centerfire is very loud including the 22-250 ....... kinda splitting hairs there.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

T-180 said:


> Factory 30-06 loads are over kill, that's why I use special handloads that have a light, thin jacket bullet and they are not loaded too hot. As for being too loud, pretty much any centerfire is very loud including the 22-250 ....... kinda splitting hairs there.


Oops, didn't see your part about the 110 grain special load. Think i'm gonna stick to my .22 now and sight in the 30-30 later

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Why is a .22 not enough for a coyote? If he is proficient in his aim, a .22 will kill it. It's kind of like why would someone hunt deer with a longbow instead of a compound? It forces you to have have better aim, and better and more skill.


----------

